# Modern HO scale satellite dishes?



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Can find any models, and the instructions I see on scratch building them are not that impressive. Any one have a lead on where I can find them or better how to scratch build them? 

I'm looking at a mix from the 18" Direct TV dish, to Satcom dishes, to the large SETI dishes. 
Thanks.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I was reading this as I sat my soda can down. The thought came to mind. What about the bottom of the soda can? It's convex, or concave (whichever side you're on). If my stuff wasn't 1200 miles away I'd tear into one just to try it.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Slick idea. I'll have to cut one up and try it when I get home. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Satellite dish possible construction techniques?*

:hah:A thought came too mind where, you could employ packaging material,possibly trimmed to size to fabricate a smaller satellite dish.Prilosec ant acid medication are packaged in aluminum lamenated packeges where the oval indentation to hold the medicine could be used
maybe.
regards,
tr1


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Make them with Viagra packages instead of Prilosec. That way you can save yourself some work and just rub a smaller dish with your fingers to make a bigger one.

Was that wrong?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Make them with Viagra packages instead of Prilosec. That way you can save yourself some work and just rub a smaller dish with your fingers to make a bigger one.
> 
> Was that wrong?


Be VERY careful, Scott, or big bad john will "clean up" your thread!


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*modeling an earlier era*



sstlaure said:


> Make them with Viagra packages instead of Prilosec. That way you can save yourself some work and just rub a smaller dish with your fingers to make a bigger one.
> 
> Was that wrong?


I have a bad case of recurrent, mild indigestion,so I'll go with the Prilosec packaging trial and error method... No wait, I'm not modeling in that era........ I still need to add some telephone poles,properly spaced out and positioned of course though.
I'm thinking ~ around 9" or so.
One of the disadvantages of representing an earlier era Regards, tr1


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Interesting idea. What scale are you looking at? As I gave this some thought, the first thing that came to mind was thumbtacks, like the one pictured below, not pushpins. 

This one might be the prefect size for O, but for HO, you might need to file it down a little.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I Am Fasha said:


> Interesting idea. What scale are you looking at? As I gave this some thought, the first thing that came to mind was thumbtacks, like the one pictured below, not pushpins.
> 
> This one might be the prefect size for O, but for HO, you might need to file it down a little.


Now this could be something. Looks like I'll have to make a trip to wally world soon.
I've all be given up drinking soda and the soda I do have is in a 2L bottle so I haven't been able to try the first idea posted. Of course feeling like dog poop the past week doesn't help my modeling much.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

If you are looking for something ranging from like 7/8 to 1 1/4 diameter go to lowes or home depot and look at the kitchen cabinet door knobs. They have some with concave centers and you can utilizt the screw shaft also. Plus there is room for filing sand modifying.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Chuck the pin of that thumbtack in a power drill and clamp the drill in a vice. 

power-up the drill and use a file to take the diameter down to size.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

That SS is a fine suggestion! I like it!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Chuck the pin of that thumbtack in a power drill and clamp the drill in a vice.
> 
> power-up the drill and use a file to take the diameter down to size.


Spoken like a true engineer! :appl:

Don't forget the safety glasses for when that sucker takes off like a rocket.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Took a thumbtack and cut it down. Even trimmed down the pin itself to look like the feed point. Not the greatest looking but it gets the point across. Biggest problem is that where the feed point connects to the "dish" is flat and not concave like a dish should be. 
Still haven't made it to wally world yet so I haven't picked up pushpins yet.

And I'm finishing off a coke now so I'll try cutting the bottom to look like one of those old 10ft dishes.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Seems like a dremel can trim down anything to HO scale! lol I used mine to cut off a piece of a pin nail and grind it down to make a scale door knob. 

The pop can idea sounds good but take it from someone who got a lot of experience making a bi-plane out of redbull cans....(btw, various sized redbull cans make a great biplane) aluminum is really flimsy and hard to cut straight/work with, let alone in perfect circles. There may be a tool out there that can cut it cleanly without damage but I don't think a dremel is it.


----------



## Jim 68cuda (Apr 23, 2014)

Vollmer 5022 roof detail kits says it includes satellite dishes. 

http://www.ajckids.com/products/Vollmer/5022

and Walthers lists a couple options in HO
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/189-1131
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/514-N70148

I guess another option would be disposable contact lenses, but I'm not giving you my used lenses and certainly not my new lenses.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Jim that is a neat idea.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great find Jim. 
So my goal is to make my dishes for less.

I lost my little thumbtack dish (d'oh) so I can't post a pic. I'll make another one, put it in the drill and file out the center to give it a concave look.


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

For larger dishes and other scales there's always rubber suction cups...


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

jesteck said:


> For larger dishes and other scales there's always rubber suction cups...


Brilliant! Love the idea. Running to Target and Home Depot for a little shopping this week.


----------

